
Grail Demo from CHM Tape: Visual programming in the 1960s [video] - AriaMinaei
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Cq8S3jzJiQ
======
kasbah
Neat, I was just watching Alan Kay's YC Startup School video from 2017 where
he mentions this.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id1WShzzMCQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id1WShzzMCQ)

------
kalecserk
In a sense, this was a prelude of the modern day IDE. Allowing one to have a
bird’s eye view of the project and helping with coding. Loved it!

------
aap_
Just beautiful. I think we still have quite a bit to learn from older
approaches to using computers. I love how they're writing IBM 360 assembly on
virtual IBM cards.

